# Can't trust myself anymore with LG



## again (Sep 16, 2018)

Hi guys,

This year I'm considering going back to university and wanted to ask you guys about how you managed to go through university and some tips about how you handle the embarrassent and stress during class.

Any help would be much appreciated.Please don't be strangers.


----------



## lone_wolf777 (Dec 20, 2017)

Yeah, I hated college. The whole experience was hopelessly depressing. Leaky gas prevented me from making friends and it was a constant struggle in the classroom as well. It's been almost 10 years since I graduated and the only things I remember are the "he smells like crap" comments. I think on some level, I became numb to the isolation and depression. Maybe that's why everything is a blur.


----------



## Dean (Sep 17, 2019)

Attending seminars/lectures can be a total nightmare, but I have come to accept that LG is beyond my control. I recently learned to grow immune to people's reactions since stressing myself out only makes matters worse. When someone starts coughing or wiping their nose, I brush it off and act like there's nothing going on. Life's too short to worry about what others think of you and there's no shame in putting your well-being first. I am in a much better state of mind now than I was around this time last year.


----------



## Wilwan (Oct 6, 2019)

Hi. Same here. I just cant bear the shame and embarrassment. I can't even ride public transportation 😭


----------

